# Tiguan oversensitive automatic headlights, accidental solution?



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

As you know NAR MQB Tiguans have oversensitive light sensor which causes headlights to turn on with any shadow. I think I might have stumbled upon a possible solution. As far as I can tell no one discussed this yet.

Backstory:
There is a known thread for retrofitting rain sensor. Pretty much just replace air humidity sensor for B or C revision and rain sensing will start working, no coding needed. Everything is documented here
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success
It only applies to owners with Automatic climate control but not SEL-P trim since it already comes with a different Rain Light Sensor

I did that few months ago and everything worked without any coding. However, I was annoyed that the sensor was no longer listed under 09 module. I also felt that windows were fogging up lot more, its possible this was just in my head, since I knew no sensor was shown under "Relative Air humidity Sensor" which was the job of the original sensor. I documented my annoyance in following post
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Success&p=113889361&viewfull=1#post113889361

So I started playing with 09 adaptations (using VCDS). I was mainly looking to enable "Relative Air Humidity Sensor" to see if I can improve my windows fogging up and prove myself its not just in my head. However, I also got the rain/light sensor to show up under 09 module 'Rain Light Recognition Sensor'.


Result:

I have been testing for only one week, but I feel like the light sensor is no longer spooked by shadows and there is slight delay when they come on :thumbup:. Also, when climate is set to 'Auto' the AC kicks in lot sooner and my windows do not fog up :thumbup: . I am still testing everything, if someone wants to join with testing and post your results that would be great!



Ok here is what I have done:

First of all, make sure you have B or C revision of the sensor as described in the retrofit thread.

Security Login to 09 Control Module with VCDS provided PIN.
I went to Adaptations and changed "Rain"(Regen in German) and "Humidity" adaptations that made sense.

IDE08786-ENG141956-Assistance light functions-Humidity sensor -> Installed
IDE08786-ENG141985-Assistance light functions-Regen_Lichtsensor -> LIN_REGEN_LICHT_SENSOR (Pretty sure this enables the sensor on the LIN bus and makes it show up, keep reading)
ENG141681-ENG122186-ZV Komfort-Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen -> (Optional, I believe this is menu in the infotainment system)
ENG141681-ENG125656-ZV Komfort-Regenschliessen_art -> Permanent (Optional, I believe this is for automatic windows closing in rain)
ENG141681-ENG125655-ZV Komfort-Regenschliessen_ein_aus -> Active (optional, I believe this lets you turn on/off rain closing in infotaiment)

There are other "Regen" related adaptations but I kept those as is for now. I am hoping that this thread will make people explore and post back on what they do.

```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels:. 5Q0-937-08X-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BB    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C86421091803FA
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00442
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019_VW37.rod
   VCID: 7CA1F7F0666F0AB795F-8028

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 180917  034 0373 
   Serial number: 18091421039560      
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 C    HW: 8U0 955 559 B  Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
   Component: G397_RLFS  H06 0004 
   Serial number: 63382845            
   Coding: 02005C

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender: 

   Steering Column Switch: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 M    HW: 5Q1 953 569 
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H03 0170 
   Serial number: 0300151020180C202288

No fault code found.
```

Now the sensor will show up under 09 Module and there is Long Coding for it. I believe this sensor was only installed on Audi's so I selected everything for Audi Q5 since I felt that is the closest to Tiguan. Again I hope people can play with more settings and report back. I only changed byte 0 and byte 2. Byte1 is blank(undocumented)


















Menus in infotainment:



















SEL-P trim note: I guess if this really ends up working( and Im not crazy  ), the SEL-P owner might swap their sensor to 8U0 955 559 C to fix oversensitive headlights


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, incredible work!

Did you not have those menus on your infotainment prior to the changes?

I'd be all over this, but I haven't ordered the new sensor yet...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

WISVW said:


> Wow, incredible work!
> 
> Did you not have those menus on your infotainment prior to the changes?
> 
> I'd be all over this, but I haven't ordered the new sensor yet...


I did have the general menus but I don't believe I had option for "Automatic wiping during rain" in Mirror and Wiper Settings and did not have "Automatic headlights (during rain)" option in Lights menu.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I have the sensor added to my SEL, and those menu items don’t show up. It sounds promising, but for now all I have is a Carista which doesn’t allow for this level of detail. Only runs automated scripts. Maybe I can send them this thread and see if they can add it


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I should add I’ve also noticed a few fog ups this winter, compared to none last winter before I put the auto wiper sensor on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TofuBoyz said:


> I should add I’ve also noticed a few fog ups this winter, compared to none last winter before I put the auto wiper sensor on.


So, the weather has been identical to last year? I hope you understand this is weather dependent, not calendar dependent.


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

FYI, I have a 2019 SE and I swapped the sensor to version “C” for automatic wiper functionality and still have very sensitive auto headlights. Significantly more sensitive than my 2018 Alltrack’s lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Mr. C. said:


> FYI, I have a 2019 SE and I swapped the sensor to version “C” for automatic wiper functionality and still have very sensitive auto headlights. Significantly more sensitive than my 2018 Alltrack’s lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do the coding above? That’s kinda the point of this thread. If you change the coding the new sensor is capable of working more similar to other VW and Audi models and not coming on under every bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Did you do the coding above? That’s kinda the point of this thread. If you change the coding the new sensor is capable of working more similar to other VW and Audi models and not coming on under every bridge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, no I did not, but will try it out. I thought it was mentioned that the “C” sensor could be used to overcome the need to code but see now that I misinterpreted that piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you believe the light assist menu can be enabled without swapping the sensor? I have the sensor but have not changed it yet but would be awesome for everyone if they could just do the coding in order to get the "turn-on time" setting without doing the change.

with my SE this is what my light assist menu looks like, would be nice just to be able to adjust the sensor. the original sensor and the updated ones are both light sensors so they should work the same when it comes to light sensitivity?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> Do you believe the light assist menu can be enabled without swapping the sensor?



I don't know, but that's the point of this thread. Try it out and report back.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe it can be, you may get a message saying the function currently isn’t available when you go to use it through the menu item you’ve enabled. I’ve turned on menu functions for other capabilities that need different hardware or software required. Granted it will show but either it works or doesn’t per the hardware/software needed to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I don't know, but that's the point of this thread. Try it out and report back.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe it can be, you may get a message saying the function currently isn’t available when you go to use it through the menu item you’ve enabled. I’ve turned on menu functions for other capabilities that need different hardware or software required. Granted it will show but either it works or doesn’t per the hardware/software needed to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so i understand that the rain sensor features won't work with stock sensor but shouldn't the light related settings be usable at the very least? I dont have vagcom but do have ODB11, i think all this stuff can be done just as easily


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For light assist what are you trying to achieve? From your pic it looks like you enabled turning DRL on/off from the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For light assist what are you trying to achieve? From your pic it looks like you enabled turning DRL on/off from the MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think the goal for in the light assist area is get the controls for "turn on time". not sure if that setting is based off light or rain


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe see if something like this is present in coding:

Einschalten der Zeit Menuesteuerung

I don’t know if it is present, just took Turn on time and translated that and then added the word used for menu in this string. Maybe that might help locate if available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe see if something like this is present in coding:
> 
> Einschalten der Zeit Menuesteuerung
> 
> ...


ENG141681-ENG122186-ZV Komfort-Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen - this was actually listed in his original instructions so that sounds like it.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know how to do the long coding part with OBD11? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I never ended up figuring out the long coding - but just the adaptations posted here paired with the new rain sensor has seemed to fix the oversensitive lights. Did a lot of driving today in town under bridges and such where the auto lights usually would turn on but today they didn’t. Also when I run the wipers the headlights turn on now (before they didn’t). The only thing that’s interesting is that after I stop running the wipers the low beams stay on. Maybe this is normal. 

But overall it’s great. When I pull into the garage the lights now take a few seconds to turn on. And when I pull out of the garage the low beams stay on for probably 10 or 15 seconds before turning off. This is how auto headlights should operate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> I never ended up figuring out the long coding - but just the adaptations posted here paired with the new rain sensor has seemed to fix the oversensitive lights. Did a lot of driving today in town under bridges and such where the auto lights usually would turn on but today they didn’t. Also when I run the wipers the headlights turn on now (before they didn’t). The only thing that’s interesting is that after I stop running the wipers the low beams stay on. Maybe this is normal.
> 
> But overall it’s great. When I pull into the garage the lights now take a few seconds to turn on. And when I pull out of the garage the low beams stay on for probably 10 or 15 seconds before turning off. This is how auto headlights should operate.
> 
> ...


Nice, Im glad it worked for you. Its been working for me as well. It is possible the deafult long coding for the sensor is good enough. I only changed mine to Audi Q5 because it made sense and I was able to do it with VCDS.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I will give this a shot. I already have done the sensor but i have been very annoyed the headlights don’t come on with the wipers and every bridge turns in the headlights and dims the infotainment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> I never ended up figuring out the long coding - but just the adaptations posted here paired with the new rain sensor has seemed to fix the oversensitive lights. Did a lot of driving today in town under bridges and such where the auto lights usually would turn on but today they didn’t. Also when I run the wipers the headlights turn on now (before they didn’t). The only thing that’s interesting is that after I stop running the wipers the low beams stay on. Maybe this is normal.
> 
> But overall it’s great. When I pull into the garage the lights now take a few seconds to turn on. And when I pull out of the garage the low beams stay on for probably 10 or 15 seconds before turning off. This is how auto headlights should operate.
> 
> ...


this is awesome feedback. did you do it through ODB11? i see you mentioned you didnt use long coding, were you able to find everything in the adaptions? mind sharing your process on doing it as I'm attempting this change this weekend.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Did the sensor install yesterday, what a pain in the ass but just did the coding changes in ODB11. Didn't do the long coding and everything seemed to appear. Now time to test out the difference between the "turn on times" for the light. Does that refer to the headlights turning on in the rain or them just turning on in low light? either way we shall see.

Also no idea why tapatalk rotates my photos..


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I have done the coding, with the exception of auto closing in the rain. It does seem to help the light issue, but the rain sensing wipers no longer work. It goes back to the timed intervals. I have reverted back to factory coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjunky18t said:


> I have done the coding, with the exception of auto closing in the rain. It does seem to help the light issue, but the rain sensing wipers no longer work. It goes back to the timed intervals. I have reverted back to factory coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do the long code as well? I think you were just missing few more changes to get the rain sensing working

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I did do the long coding exactly as described and double checked everything. The only thing I didn’t do was the auto closing in the rain tweaks. I have played with that on my GTI a few times, and nobody seems to have got it working. 

That shouldn’t impact it though. 

You all sure you’re rain sensing wipers are working? Tapping on the windshield should trigger it. I noticed it driving in the rain yesterday afternoon as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I have the B version if the sensor if that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you do the long code as well? I think you were just missing few more changes to get the rain sensing working
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


You know what I didn’t do make sure the option was checked in the infotainment....

Was that checked by default? Or did you have to check it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

vwjunky18t said:


> You know what I didn’t do make sure the option was checked in the infotainment....
> 
> Was that checked by default? Or did you have to check it?
> 
> ...


I recoded it and i did in fact need to check the box on the infotainment. My bad. All is working well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjunky18t said:


> I recoded it and i did in fact need to check the box on the infotainment. My bad. All is working well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it worked. I have been using the same coding for a month now and everything works as I wanted.

Lights don't turn on/off with every shadow. 

Windows don't fog up

Rain sensing works

The only thing that does not seem to work is automatic window closing when raining. I believe this was not figured out for Tiguan MQB yet. I'll play with it when I get bored...


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this something the dealer would do? I feel like I’m flashing people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

taylorb said:


> Is this something the dealer would do? I feel like I’m flashing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt it. This is home brew solution. Maybe an independent mechanic will do it for you

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> The only thing that does not seem to work is automatic window closing when raining. I believe this was not figured out for Tiguan MQB yet. I'll play with it when I get bored...


Nobody could ever get it working on the Mk7 MQBs either. I tried a couple times but never found any coding that works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm done testing, the coding from my first post is solid. Everything works at is should from the factory, very happy

@Admin, if possible pin this thread in DYI section


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm done testing, the coding from my first post is solid. Everything works at is should from the factory, very happy
> 
> @Admin, if possible pin this thread in DYI section


Auto rain closing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjunky18t said:


> Auto rain closing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except auto rain closing.... The main point of this thread is oversensitive light sensor

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> Except auto rain closing.... The main point of this thread is oversensitive light sensor
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Got it. Just curious if you figured it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have the RLH Sensor (which I’m sure you do)? If so, not happening. I’ve done and so have many others the coding, and doesn’t work. Works for the RL Sensor not the RLH models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

I spent the weekend with the Rev. C version of the sensor and followed the coding from the OP. I'll say that the lights take at least 3-5 seconds to turn on when i pull into the garage now. Opposed to the instantaneous "on" when i pulled in. I think overall it's a success on both fronts. Lights and wipers. Thanks!


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

quattro90 said:


> I spent the weekend with the Rev. C version of the sensor and followed the coding from the OP. I'll say that the lights take at least 3-5 seconds to turn on when i pull into the garage now. Opposed to the instantaneous "on" when i pulled in. I think overall it's a success on both fronts. Lights and wipers. Thanks!


Would someone be able to summarize VCDS coding to enable this lights-on delay (Tiguan SE here with no auto wipers).

Thanks


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I don't know, maybe I'm just naive or something but really, what is the benefit to having auto lights and auto rain wiper sensors??? If its dark, I use my left hand to reach about 12 inches to and turn a dial to turn my lights on. If it starts to rain, I hit my wiper lever to clear the windshield as needed or twist the dial to turn them on. Its not like the auto stuff is saving me a lot of "work". Just asking...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DCdubz111 said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just naive or something but really, what is the benefit to having auto lights and auto rain wiper sensors??? If its dark, I use my left hand to reach about 12 inches to and turn a dial to turn my lights on. If it starts to rain, I hit my wiper lever to clear the windshield as needed or twist the dial to turn them on. Its not like the auto stuff is saving me a lot of "work". Just asking...


Its one of those things that might look like a gimmick but once you get use to them you miss it. My 2010 CC came with automatic headlights and rain sensing wipers. Now if I dont have it, I miss it.
What I like about rain wiper sensors is that it actually controls the speed of whipping so I dont have to adjust speed when driving through rain. For a $30 sensor this is great investment in my opinion.
What I like about light sensor is that it makes sure I dont forget to turn them on myself. Its easy to forget to turn on your lights if you drive through well lit areas (like a city)

But I respect your opinion, if you want to do it manually you sure can.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarik said:


> Would someone be able to summarize VCDS coding to enable this lights-on delay (Tiguan SE here with no auto wipers).
> 
> Thanks


In order to get the "lights-on delay", you first have to have auto wipers. The VCDS coding basically changes which sensor is used to turn on the lights. The rain/light sensor apparently has a slight built-in delay that the regular light only sensor doesn't have. There is no way to change the light behavior without changing the sensor too.




DCdubz111 said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just naive or something but really, what is the benefit to having auto lights and auto rain wiper sensors??? If its dark, I use my left hand to reach about 12 inches to and turn a dial to turn my lights on. If it starts to rain, I hit my wiper lever to clear the windshield as needed or twist the dial to turn them on. Its not like the auto stuff is saving me a lot of "work". Just asking...


Auto lights is mainly about laziness or forgetfulness. It just makes it almost impossible to drive around at night without headlights.
Auto wipers probably depend a lot on where you live. I live in the desert where it rarely rains and when it does rain it is often just a sprinkle. I keep my wipers on intermittent all the time (except when going through a car wash) and the wipers never move unless a drop of water hits my windshield. I much prefer rain sensing wipers over the old time based intermittent wipers because it adapts to the amount of water on the glass so I don't have to make adjustments as the amount of rain varies. "Work" and convenience are two different things. I would personally rather pay attention to driving instead of constantly messing with car controls as situations change.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

JSWTDI09 said:


> In order to get the "lights-on delay", you first have to have auto wipers. The VCDS coding basically changes which sensor is used to turn on the lights. The rain/light sensor apparently has a slight built-in delay that the regular light only sensor doesn't have. There is no way to change the light behavior without changing the sensor too.
> 
> Don


Remembering the previous discussion now. Would it be possible to do VCDS coding as you have auto wipers --- even you don't have it (in order to get "lights-on" delay to show up in settings)?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarik said:


> Remembering the previous discussion now. Would it be possible to do VCDS coding as you have auto wipers --- even you don't have it (in order to get "lights-on" delay to show up in settings)?


I'm not sure that I understand your question. There is no coding required for auto wipers - you only need to replace the sensor on the windshield. Once you have the upgraded (rain/light/humidity) sensor installed then you can do some coding to tell the car to use the new sensor to control the lights. The coding will not work until after you replace the sensor. The "lights-on delay" is not something that can be changed with coding. All the coding does is to tell the car which sensor to use for the lights.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone who has done this, did you get any errors about humidity sensor? I had a CEL come on yesterday and when I did a scan it also picked up an error in the Central Electronics.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> For anyone who has done this, did you get any errors about humidity sensor? I had a CEL come on yesterday and when I did a scan it also picked up an error in the Central Electronics.


Never did this, but not sure if it helps but my humidity sensor was replaced by the dealer this year even though I never had an issue or scan error from what I could tell. They told me it was bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

DanSan said:


> For anyone who has done this, did you get any errors about humidity sensor? I had a CEL come on yesterday and when I did a scan it also picked up an error in the Central Electronics.


I've checked on several occasions, and have not had a humidity sensor error since the swap.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have any issues with the sensor, it detects rain and engages the wipers correctly. Also turns on and off the headlights when need be. I do believe when I did the coding their was a setting I couldn't find or maybe the long coding part so not sure if that's causing the issue. I'll have to double check but last thing I want the dealer doing is replacing it because I doubt they will put the upgraded sensor in


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

During my swap I got the newest revision this past January/February. Covered by warranty. I never noticed a problem with it. Granted I think my installer dropped it in and never coded it properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> During my swap I got the newest revision this past January/February. Covered by warranty. I never noticed a problem with it. Granted I think my installer dropped it in and never coded it properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the part number of your new sensor?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll have to check, my original build was 10/18 and replaced 1/2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll have to check, my original build was 10/18 and replaced 1/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be listed in your autoscan


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> It would be listed in your autoscan


Getting used to OBD11 on iOS having come from VCDS. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

So I ordered a 8U0-955-559-B from an Ebay seller, but received a 81D 955 547. The seller assured me this was the replacement part #, as the other one was discontinued. I wired it into the car prior to removing the old sensor. I was able do to all the VCDS coding to get it to show up both in a scan, as well as in the infotainment as pictured in the beginning of this thread. However it shows up as unsupported for long coding.

OEMplusCC, I noticed your coding is 02005C, mine scanned at 02006C without any changes. I installed it in the windshield and tested. The auto wipers work, and the A/C seemed fine, I tried testing the touchy lights, they seemed better, but can't confirm yet.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

WISVW said:


> OEMplusCC, I noticed your coding is 02005C, mine scanned at 02006C without any changes. I installed it in the windshield and tested. The auto wipers work, and the A/C seemed fine, I tried testing the touchy lights, they seemed better, but can't confirm yet.


If everything works as you want I would not be concerned about changing long coding for the new sensor. Looks like VCDS does not have a label for that part number yet. You can also just copy and paste <code>02005C</code> if you want. But again, I would not mess with the sensor if it works as you want


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> If everything works as you want I would not be concerned about changing long coding for the new sensor. Looks like VCDS does not have a label for that part number yet. You can also just copy and paste <code>02005C</code> if you want. But again, I would not mess with the sensor if it works as you want


That's my thought as well. I'll run with it for awhile and see. I may send a scan to Ross Tech to see if they can use it.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone done the coding on page 1 with OBD11? I couldn’t find them in the adaptations or anything.


----------

